# Letro Benefits



## Hench (May 1, 2011)

Found this article on ergo-log: 

Letrozole, the new anti-estrogenic T booster

It's pretty short so you can read the whole thing in a couple of minutes. 

For the lazy among us, it concludes that 'natural' males should take a weekly dose of 2.5mg of letro to significantly boost T production. 

Very interesting, might have to get me some letro.....


----------



## S2kracer (May 2, 2011)

Interesting. I haven't read much about Letro....

From what I've read Clomid can have a similar effect, but not to the same degree.  

Good information.


----------



## freakinhuge (May 4, 2011)

I have always heard clomid could increase test, but never thought it would be enough to make any real difference.


----------



## sjk (May 4, 2011)

If the chart is real the increase in T levels is amazing.


----------



## Hench (May 4, 2011)

sjk said:


> If the chart is real the increase in T levels is amazing.



Ergo-log is pretty stand up, I trust what they say.

Check the p value as well, results were consistent across all participants.


----------



## S2kracer (May 12, 2011)

Keep in mind they were dealing with subjects with high E levels before treatment started. We don't know what would happen with subjects with normal levels of T and E....


----------



## UA_Iron (May 12, 2011)

S2kracer said:


> Keep in mind they were dealing with subjects with high E levels before treatment started. We don't know what would happen with subjects with normal levels of T and E....



Yeah I agree with this statement. 

The sample size being treated did have normal estrogen levels, just low test values. After the treatment the estradiol levels were below normal (not surprising).


----------



## Winny_ng 24/7 (May 26, 2011)

think u could run the letro with a pct? seeing as its "natural" test?


----------

